# [Video] PLL Recognition- Tips, Techniques and Examples (video)



## Sa967St (Jul 31, 2011)

I made this because I couldn't find anything similar to it, and most of the things I show aren't that well-known.

I cover some practicing tips (0:58), show how/why 2-side PLL recognition is useful (1:57), talk about the different PLL CP cases (2:48), give some examples of similar-looking PLLs and how to distinguish them (4:06), and show what I think are the most difficult cases to recognize fast and how to do it (5:49).


----------



## Aakash (Jul 31, 2011)

nice


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 31, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## Enter (Jul 31, 2011)

great video these will help a lot of people including me


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 31, 2011)

This was very well done, good job and good tutorial.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice, but I can't distinguish between your green and orange at all! 

Still helpful.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 31, 2011)

Amazing organization. How did you do that animation thingies lol. what software?


----------



## teller (Jul 31, 2011)

VERY well produced! Excellent editing, some of the best I've seen in a cubing video--takes the informational value up to a whole new level.



















And personally very helpful to my haphazard PLL. 

Thank you!


----------



## Brest (Jul 31, 2011)

Great stuff Sela! I'm looking forward to more. :tu 



MovingOnUp said:


> Amazing organization. How did you do that animation thingies lol. what software?


From YouTube description:


Sa967St said:


> Some stuff on things that can improve PLL recognition. I used VisualCube (http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php) for the images and http://alg.garron.us for the animated cubes.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 31, 2011)

Great video, thank you! This is definitely something I need to work on.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

Question for all: Do you prefer animations like these over physical cubes in a tutorial? 




StachuK1992 said:


> Very nice, but I can't distinguish between your green and orange at all!


Sorry, cannot help colourbldstatue. ):


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 10, 2011)

This got good response at first but got buried by other stuff - 
This is a formal one-time bump.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome G-perm tips.



Sa967St said:


> Question for all: Do you prefer animations like these over physical cubes in a tutorial?


 
I would say it depends on what the tutorial is for. For something like this that doesn't involve any algorithms and only deals with two or three sides of the cube, I would prefer animations because they aren't subject to interference by lighting, how the person is holding the cube, camera angle, etc. Physical cubes let you show finger tricks and are easier to work with when you need to pay attention to pieces all over the cube (i.e. F2L, reduction on big cubes, cross, F2B) because you can rotate quickly.

EDIT: I guess animations could also give you more flexibility with sound editing.


----------



## superduperabner (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, really nice! Very helpful! Thanks


----------



## masteranders1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Question for all: Do you prefer animations like these over physical cubes in a tutorial?


 
I personally like a physical cube, assuming it's at a nice angle. This is also very nice, though.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 11, 2011)

This is the future of all cubing videos!

I think all tutorials should be made in this format. Official and unofficial averages especially!
This spectacular video is the reason for such a shift in cube video formats, and I think it will turn out very well .


----------



## macky (Aug 19, 2011)

This deserves to be better known. Excellent in both content and presentation. Thanks.

[edit]
Really, this receives my highest praise. Thank you.


----------

